# Nevada, mo. vernon county 4-22-13



## webwalker (Apr 23, 2013)

[/url] 

First find of the season. was out last 2 weekends here found none. Then went out late afternoon to my spot found these. sliced breaded and fried up in peanut oil with some extra sliced button mushroom for supper.If weather doesn't get too cold should be more soon.


----------

